# any plans on a medium grit splash n go?



## panda (Sep 24, 2013)

say a 3k? for those who don't want a high grit finishing stone to use in pro kitchens. a lower grit is favorable for multiple usage.
fast cutting but slow dishing, with enough mud to have good feel would be ideal.

were it to exist, i would envision using it directly after say a gesshin 600..


----------



## JBroida (Sep 24, 2013)

have something in the works already... having prototypes made 

I pretty much am always testing something... its just about making sure things are exactly what i want them to be. I think you guys can see by now that i have a preference for softer stones though (except in some finishing stones and in some coarse stones)


----------



## Matus (Sep 24, 2013)

Once we are at it - and I am just thinking loudly - is that 600/6000 splash & go going to come? I am in no hurry, but that could be a great travel stone for me (I tend to sharpen the knives of friends and relatives when I visit them)


----------



## Amused (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey Jon,
Is there a difference in quality between slash-and-goes and soakers, or is it just a function of composition and build? Is there a performance difference? I know a small gap in price exists between the stones and wasn't sure if that signified/implied anything.

Thanks.


----------

